# Specialized Deviant



## _Moses_ (7. November 2006)

Hallo,

Ich möchte mir wahrscheinlich einen Specialized Deviant zulegen und hätte dazu noch eine Frage.
Sollte ich mich mit einem Kopfumfang von 56 cm für Größe S (51-57cm) oder für Größe M (54-60 cm).

Danke für jede Antwort...

MfG Robert


----------



## xbeam (7. November 2006)

Da hilft nur probieren.

Die Form sollte grundsätzlich zu Deinem Kopf passen. Und Du solltest noch Platz für was zum drunterziehen (Unterziehmütze oder Buff) haben. Probier mal "mit" und "ohne" im Laden aus.

Gruss xbeam


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Michel-DH-63 (8. November 2006)

Hallo Robert!

Ich habe einen Umfang von gut 57cm und habe den Helm in M genommen.

Kleiner dürfte er für mich nicht sein.

Diese Angaben von - bis ist eigentlich ziemlich bescheuert, denn du kannst die Weite vom Helm ja nicht an der Stirn ändern, sondern nur am Hinterkopf(Richtung Nacken)

Dieses PRO Fit-Verstellsystem ist total scharfkantig und wenn du den Helm 10x auf und ab ziehst blutet dir der Kopf (ist natürlich übertrieben), aber mich hat es echt gestört.
Zum Glück kann man das Verstellsystem mit einigen Handgriffen entfernen (ist auch wieder umkehrbar).
Ich habe es entfernt und der Helm sitzt dadurch auch nicht schlechter.
Was ich noch negativ empfunden habe: Das Polster lässt sich zwar rausnehmen zum waschen, aber es ist sehr dünn und war ziemlich lieblos und faltig eingelegt. Da musste ich erstmal Hand anlegen.
Positiv ist das Gewicht, Belüftung und das Design.
Würde mir den Helm nicht nochmal kaufen.
Ich würde dir zur Grösse M raten.


----------



## _Moses_ (8. November 2006)

Hallo,

Danke für eure Antworten.

Jetzt macht mich der letzte Post nur ein bisschen stutzig , ob es mir das Geld wert ist ,mit diesen Problemen zu leben, oder ob es gute Alternativen  bis 100  gibt.

MfG Robert


----------



## Mr.A (8. November 2006)

wie wärs mit Bell Bellistic?
auf jeden Fall schön leicht  und kriegst auch für ca. 100
Polster kann man halt nich rausmachen, egal wird er halt komplett gebadet 

alex


----------



## Bonzai1982 (8. November 2006)

Schliesse mich der Aussage vom Alex an.
Der Bellistic sitzt (bei mir und einem Kopfumfang von 59cm, Gr.L) sehr gut.
Die Belüftung ist mehr als  ausreichend und das Gewicht von 908gr. merkt man nach einigen Minuten garnicht mehr.
Habe den Helm auch schon gebadet und das funktioniert bestens.

Gruss

Alex


----------



## Bloodhound5 (9. November 2006)

also ich fahre den 06er Deviant jetzt schon seit einem Guten Jahr und bin zufrieden. Probleme mit dem Verstellsystem kann ich absolut nicht bestätigen, weder hab ich mich daran mal gekratzt geschweige denn kam es zu Blutungen  
Nach 2 heftigen Stürzen in der Zeit sieht der Helm etwas ramponiert aus, aber er haut auch einiges weggesteckt. Was vielleicht negativ anzumerken ist, dass sich, beim 2. Stürz das EPS-gepolstere von der Fiberglass-Außenschale gelöst hat und ein bisschen rumwackelt. Aber eigentlich kein negativum, der Helm ist ja zum Fahren und nicht zum mehrmaligen Stürzen gebaut.
btw, schützt mich der Helm so noch? wenn ich ihn aufhabe druckt sich das EPS-Polster schon in die richtige Position, von daher nix anders als wenns noch fest verklebt wäre. oder doch? Dass ich laut Hersteller den Helm nach jedem Sturz austauschen muss, müsst ihr mich nicht mehr erzählen. Aber Hersteller reden viel...
Bye
Aaron


----------



## Lord Shadow (20. März 2007)

Ich belebe das hier mal wieder, da ich überlege die (auch nicht ganz billige) Glasfaservariante des Deviant zu kaufen. Wie siehts den im Vergleich mit anderen Helmen mit der Belüftung aus. Ich hab zwar auch ne XC-Schüssel, aber bei FR-Touren muss man ja auch mal ne Stunde oder 2 (gemütlich) bergauf.


----------



## Wern (21. März 2007)

wenn du 2 Stunden gemütlich bergauf fährst, dann brauchst kein Helm. Da isser am Rucksack besser aufgehoben.
Ich fahr den Deviant seit September. Finde die Verarbeitung für den Preis ne absolute Frechheit. Aber das absolute plus ist die Belüftung. Is auch im Hochsommer kein Ding.
Das Verstellsystem find ich auch sehr schlecht gemacht. Brauch es Gott sei Dank nicht, da er für meinen Kopf scho fast zu klein ist. Sitzt also ohne das Verstellsystem schon stramm genug.
Gäbe es einen Helm mit ähnlich guter Belüftung, würde ich mir keinen Deviant mehr kaufen. 
Gibts einen???


----------



## Lord Shadow (22. März 2007)

Eventuell den Casco Viper MX, aber der ist eher für FR-Touren. Ob ich mir den im Bikepark aufsetzen würde weiß ich nicht. 
Wenn ich in schwierigem gelände bergauf oder in der Ebene fahre trag ich auch nen Helm. Aufer Schotterpiste ist klar.


----------



## FrankenRider (22. März 2007)

Wern schrieb:


> ..... Finde die Verarbeitung für den Preis ne absolute Frechheit. Aber das absolute plus ist die Belüftung. Is auch im Hochsommer kein Ding.
> Das Verstellsystem find ich auch sehr schlecht gemacht.
> 
> Gibts einen???



Echt? Erzähl mal genaueres, wollte mir eigentlich auch einen holen wegen der guten Belüftung und des Gewichtes eigentlich, da ich eigtl fast ausschl. FR-Touren fahr und meiner Rübe was gutes tun wollte.
Schließ mich gleich mal an, gibts ne brauchbare Alternative.
Vom MET Parachute hab ich auch schon gelesen, der ist glaub ich aber wohl einige Nummern schwächer ausgelegt, vor allem der Kinnbügel.
Bis jetzt hatte ich so ne normale Touren-schüssel auf, wollte jetzt eigentlich mal nen Fullface probieren hab aber eben paar Bedenken wegen Belüftung und Gewicht.  

Mfg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flyingscot (22. März 2007)

Also ich hatte den Deviant im Laden aufgesetzt und war alles andere als begeistert. Ok, er passte durchaus, aber durch das dünne Polster drückt er bei mir schon an einigen Stellen recht unangenehm. Das Verstellsystem fand ich super billig ausgeführt, ziemlich scharfkantig. Vor allem musste ich es immer kompett öffnen um den Helm aufsetzen zu können und es danach wieder anpassen. Ohne das Verstellsystem war der Helm viel zu locker. Ich hab das Teil im Laden gelassen.

Ich habe mir jetzt mal den Giro Remedy bestellt, kommt morgen oder übermorgen. Mal sehen ob der besser passt.


----------



## bikeburnz (22. März 2007)

ichhab den Hlem auch und bin zufrieden. das scharfkantige Verstellsystem ist echt gewöhnungsbedürftig, aber ansonsten find ich den Hlem super!

@Bloodhound 5: wenn du den Hel einschickst bekommst du einen neuen für 50% vom preis,,, crash replacement.. hat meine Freundin auch schon gemacht, nachdem ihr Helm nach nem CRash entzwei gebrochen ist.


----------



## booofrost (5. Juli 2007)

Hallo,

hab mir auch den deviant gekauft.....aber irgendwie drückt bei mir die schnalle wo ich das ding zu mach. und irgendwie wackelt der noch, bzw ich kann den nach oben drücken sodass mein kin frei ist.............mein kopfum. is 55-56cm und ich hab den M. da is es aber schon sehr knapp beim drüber ziehen. is der in S nur im kopfumfang kleiner oder auch enger unten da wo man na kopf durchsteckt


----------



## Lord Shadow (10. August 2007)

Hab mir heute auch nen Deviant in der Glasfaservariante gekauft. Sitzt super (das Verstellsystem kratzt minimal beim Auf- und Absetzen, wenns ganz geschlossen ist, lässt sich ja aber leicht öffnen). Verarbeitung find ich auch sehr gut. Nicht schlechter als bei meinem Giro E2 der auch nicht billiger war.
Praxistest kommt Morgen beim Dirten mit 5km Anfahrt.


----------



## trail_snail (11. August 2007)

laut mtbr.com reviews soll der deviant sowieso eher sc#*i&e sein.
ich würde den hier empfehlen. der pryme is leicht, gut belüftet und bequem zu tragen.  
hatte vor ner woche ein harten crash, und bin ungebremst mit dem hinterkopf aufgeschlagen - und mein kopf ist das einzige, was mir jetzt nicht weh tut!


----------



## Lord Shadow (11. August 2007)

Bin heute ne Runde mit dem Ding gefahren und finde ihn echt spitze. Gut belüftet (nur an den Backen wirds etwas warm) drückt nix und auf und absetzen ist echt unproblematisch. Von der Optik und Verarbeitung ganz zu schweigen. Zur Haltbarkeit kannsch zum Glück nichts sagen, aber da er fast sämtliche Sicherheitsnormen erfüllt die es für Fahrradhelme gibts, kanns so schlimm nicht sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bloodhound5 (12. August 2007)

trail_snail schrieb:


> laut mtbr.com reviews soll der deviant sowieso eher sc#*i&e sein.



4,18 von 5 ist wohl alles andere als als "Sch**ße" bewertet...

Ist nen guter Helm der baubedingt nicht so gut schützt wie ein richtiger Downhill- oder gar Motorrad-Helm....

Bye

Aaron


----------



## trail_snail (12. August 2007)

@ aaron 





Bloodhound5 schrieb:


> 4,18 von 5 ist wohl alles andere als als "Sch**ße" bewertet...


klar - alle schreiben, dasser leicht, komfortabel, stylisch ist, 
allerdings bewerten diejenigen, die mit dem helm wirklich gestürzt waren den deviant als ungenügend gepolstert, und die schaumstoffteile innen als zu hart und spröde.


----------



## Lord Shadow (12. August 2007)

Hattest du ihn schonmal auf? Nein? Also. Hier wurde nach erfahrungen gefragt, und nich danach was irgendwer mal irgendwo gelesen hat. (soll kein persönlicher Angriff sein)


----------



## Mr. Stinky (13. August 2007)

also hab kopfumfang 56 und habe größe S geholt, passt eigentlich sehr gut aber muss dazu sagen, wenn ich lange haare hätte würd ich eher zu M tendieren, aber mit nur 2mm haaren passt der wunderbar... nur des verstellteil hinten ist arg scharfkantig :-/


----------



## ND4SPD (14. August 2007)

Ich fahre ebenso den 2. Deviant. Habe viele andere (Bell, Fox, 661, Giro) probiert und der Speci paßte am besten, deswegen habe ich ihn gekauft. Irgendeinen in einem Shop auf Verdacht zu bestellen kam für ich nicht in Frage. 

Probleme mit dem Verstellteil hatte ich bislang keine, ich finde das sogar als ein sehr positives Feature. 

Der erste ist mir bei einem heftigen Schotterköpfler zu Bruch gegangen. Obs ein anderer Helm besser weggesteckt hätte? Keine Ahnung - egal, besser der helm als der Kopf


----------



## Kompostman (29. August 2007)

Habt ihr bei eurem Deviant verschiedene Polster für das Kinn mitbekommen oder auch nur eine "Größe"? Mir kommt die Polsterung nämlich recht volumig vor. Sonst passt der Helm aber sehr gut.


----------



## Lord Shadow (29. August 2007)

Nur ein Polster. Aber ich glaub das soll so, damit der Helm nicht verrutscht.


----------



## Kompostman (29. August 2007)

Na mal sehen. Vielleicht muss ich mich nur dran gewöhnen. Mein Lazer Integralhelm sitzt nicht ganz so eng.
Ich habe eben schon eine kleine Runde gedreht und für einen Intergralhelm fühlt er sich sehr luftig an!
das Verstellsystem stört nicht, wenn man es in der oberen Position einhängt. Anziehen ist etwas gewürge, aber es geht schon wenn man raushat wie es am einfachsten geht.

Bis her bin ich dem Helm gegenüber recht positiv eingestellt.


----------



## 2Dirty (26. September 2008)

Wern schrieb:


> wenn du 2 Stunden gemütlich bergauf fährst, dann brauchst kein Helm. Da isser am Rucksack besser aufgehoben.
> Ich fahr den Deviant seit September. Finde die Verarbeitung für den Preis ne absolute Frechheit. Aber das absolute plus ist die Belüftung. Is auch im Hochsommer kein Ding.
> Das Verstellsystem find ich auch sehr schlecht gemacht. Brauch es Gott sei Dank nicht, da er für meinen Kopf scho fast zu klein ist. Sitzt also ohne das Verstellsystem schon stramm genug.
> Gäbe es einen Helm mit ähnlich guter Belüftung, würde ich mir keinen Deviant mehr kaufen.
> Gibts einen???



Bei der Verarbeitung muss ich leider zustimmen. Das klettband, welche die Polster festhält ist nur "billig" an den Helm selber geklebt und löst sich schon nach ein paar maligem rein und raus nehmen der Innen polster. 


Mit Doppelseitigem Klebeband kann man nachhelfen, aber bei so einem Preis könnte man auch etwas mehr erwarten 

Zum Schutz muss ich sagen: Er hat mir den Gesichts-Chirurg erspart , nach einem recht blöden Flug über den Lenken, mit dem Kopf zuerst auf den Boden  Dafür sieht der Helm noch gut aus, nur das wechselbare "Visier" hat ein paar lack-Platzer.

Belüftung, Sitz und der Komfort (natürlich Subjektiv, je nach Rübe) sind auf jeden Fall Top.


----------



## Bumble (30. November 2008)

*Kann jemand mal das Gewicht vom Carbon-Deviant mit dem normalen vergleichen ?

Der Carbon kostet bei den neuen 2009èr Modellen ja grade mal das doppelte 

Den normalen in M habe ich mit 910gr. gewogen und der Carbon wird mit 868gr. angegeben. 

Was genau außer schlappen 40gr. weniger Gewicht sollte mir denn da den Kauf des Premium-Modells schmackhaft machen ???*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der-gute (1. Dezember 2008)

die Carbon-Aussenschale ist um einiges stabiler, als die aus Plastik


----------



## Lord Shadow (1. Dezember 2008)

Dass ein Stein oder Ast die Helmschale durchdringt ist aber eher selten. Wichtig ist die Schlagdämpfung des Schaumes/Styropors. Die Carbonversion dürfte nur leichte Vorteile bei der Dämpfungswirkung des Kinnbügels haben. Auch der Glasfaser Deviant hat alle Sicherheitsnormen für Fahrradhelme.


----------



## Bumble (1. Dezember 2008)

*Kann mal jemand seinen Deviant Carbon Größe M auf die Waage legen ?

Würd mich schon interessieren was der tatsächlich wiegt.

Den hier gibt leider nur in der Carbon-Version 







*


----------



## ROMMERZGHOST (13. Januar 2009)

Hi leute,
Ehhm sorry das ich vielleicht nerv aber ich habe kopf umfang 58cm  welche größe würdet ihr mir empfehlen???  LG   André


----------



## zonensatan (13. Januar 2009)

Habe auch 58cm kopfumfang und habe den Helm in M. Sitzt straff, aber noch komfortabel.
Ich würde ihn auch nicht mehr hergeben - das Ding ist beinahe klimatisiert...


----------



## steiltyp (29. Januar 2009)

also ich guck langsam für den sommer voraus ... wollte mir eigentlich einen deviant carbon holen - weil sehr gut belüftet und leicht und eben um diese beiden eigenschaften geht es mir besonders ... nun wird aber so oft über die verarbeitung, die sicherheit und ergonomie geschimpft - als einzige alternative ist mir bisher der giro remedy carbon aufgefallen - wurde mir als gut belüftet und leicht empfohlen - hatte ihn auch schon in der hand - leicht ist er tatsächlich und top verarbeitet, kann mir noch jemand etwas über die belüftung und den komfort auf längeren fahrten sagen ... der giro ist ja auchnoch wesentlich günstiger zu haben


----------



## zonensatan (29. Januar 2009)

Der Preisunterschied zwischen Fiberglas- und Carbon-Variante beträgt ungefähr  100,-. Das macht dann einen Gewichtsunterschied von knappen 200 Gramm (?). Soll heßen: für ca. 20% Gewichtsersparnis fast das doppelte bezahlen.

Ich bin nicht sicher, ob es das wert ist...
Aber das wird immer wieder diskutiert.



Bumble schrieb:


> *Kann jemand mal das Gewicht vom Carbon-Deviant mit dem normalen vergleichen ?
> 
> Der Carbon kostet bei den neuen 2009èr Modellen ja grade mal das doppelte
> 
> ...



Manchmal hilft weiter oben lesen. Noch nicht mal 100 Gramm.


----------



## clk2106 (4. Februar 2009)

weiss  jemand, ob man wo 08er modelle zu nem feinen preis bekommt??
bei unserem händler gibts leider keine mehr in M, ausser den carbon, und der steht nicht zur debatte!


----------



## 2Dirty (4. Februar 2009)

Erstmal:
http://tinyurl.com/atsfc6

liefert:
http://www.mountainbiker.at/pages/site/de/shop_list.php?menu_kat=36&menu_subkat=13&menu_subkat2=302


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## clk2106 (4. Februar 2009)

2Dirty schrieb:


> Erstmal:
> http://tinyurl.com/atsfc6
> 
> liefert:
> http://www.mountainbiker.at/pages/site/de/shop_list.php?menu_kat=36&menu_subkat=13&menu_subkat2=302



danke 
wenn ich listenpreis zahlen will, kauf ich mir nen 09er


----------



## 2Dirty (4. Februar 2009)

clk2106 schrieb:


> bei unserem händler gibts leider keine mehr in M, ausser den carbon, und der steht nicht zur debatte!



hatte ich dein Problem wohl falsch verstanden


----------



## b00m (4. Februar 2009)

Also ich habe bis jetzt noch nirgends gesehen das die 08er Modelle von Speci billiger werden blos weil 09er da sind. Mein 09er M ist gestern gekommen.


----------



## clk2106 (4. Februar 2009)

hab ja auch schon an uk import gedacht, pfund steht ja supi, wenn man dann noch ein bissl was dazubestellt, fein


----------



## Stumpi 123 (13. Februar 2009)

Ja ich habe ihn mir auch geholt, in blau und größe M

Prinzipiell etwas zu klein, weil ich den Kinnschutz zu sehr im Blickfeld habe.
Die Verarbeitung finde ich auch, wie schon gesagt wurde eine echte FRECHHEIT!


Aber wie findet ihr ihn denn vom Design?..... und hat man im Sommer echte Probleme wenn man einen nicht so gut belüfteten Helm kauft?

momentan habe ich den Giro remedy


----------



## clk2106 (15. Februar 2009)

hab ihn mir nun doch beim händler ums eck gegönnt, den carbon...
war mir dann letztendlich doch ned die mühe wert, da gross rumzueiern..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bumble (15. Februar 2009)

zonensatan schrieb:


> Der Preisunterschied zwischen Fiberglas- und Carbon-Variante betrÃ¤gt ungefÃ¤hr â¬ 100,-. Das macht dann einen Gewichtsunterschied von knappen 200 Gramm (?). Soll heÃen: fÃ¼r ca. 20% Gewichtsersparnis fast das doppelte bezahlen.
> 
> Ich bin nicht sicher, ob es das wert ist...
> Aber das wird immer wieder diskutiert.
> ...



*Ich habe nicht nach den Herstellerangaben gefagt, sondern nach dem echten, nachgewogenen Gewicht und das konnte mir keiner sagen.

100gr ? 200gr. 
Wo hasten das her 

Hab mir in der Zwischezeit den Carbon von 2008 aus England kommen lassen fÃ¼r 160 â¬ incl. Versand 

Und der Carbon ist NICHT leichter als der Fiberglas, jetzt weiss ichs weil ich beide auf der Waage hatte. *


----------



## prong (15. Februar 2009)

Und bist zufrieden mit dem Deviant Carbon?  Ist die Qualität genauso fragwürdig wie beim "normalen"?



Bumble schrieb:


> *Ich habe nicht nach den Herstellerangaben gefagt, sondern nach dem echten, nachgewogenen Gewicht und das konnte mir keiner sagen.
> 
> 100gr ? 200gr.
> Wo hasten das her
> ...


----------



## Bumble (15. Februar 2009)

prong schrieb:


> Und bist zufrieden mit dem Deviant Carbon?  Ist die Qualität genauso fragwürdig wie beim "normalen"?



Noch nicht gefahren, wird erst in Finale zum Einsatz kommen 

Sitzt gut, aber die Verarbeitung ist nicht der Brüller, Polster sind schlampig eingeklebt.

Für das Geld könnte man was besseres erwarten.


----------



## zonensatan (15. Februar 2009)

Und wenn nicht leichter aber teurer: Warum gleich nochmal Carbon? Optik?


----------



## Bumble (15. Februar 2009)

zonensatan schrieb:


> Und wenn nicht leichter aber teurer: Warum gleich nochmal Carbon? Optik?




Sicherer bei nem Crash  und die Fiberglas-Modelle haben mir von der Optik her nicht gefallen


----------



## Taxoffice! (15. Februar 2009)

*Ist zwar kein Specialized Deviant. Aber der Met Armadillo ist noch leicher. Jetzt bei ebay. Größe L. Farbe silber.

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&item=150327094295*


----------



## Bumble (15. Februar 2009)

Taxoffice! schrieb:


> *Ist zwar kein Specialized Deviant. Aber der Met Armadillo ist noch leicher. Jetzt bei ebay. Größe L. Farbe silber.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&item=150327094295*



*Danke für den Hinweis 
*


----------



## Taxoffice! (16. Februar 2009)

Wollte doch nur ein bisschen Werbung machen und da muss die Schriftgröße schon etwas größer sein


----------



## zonensatan (16. Februar 2009)

Habs gelesen!


----------



## slottfreunde (4. Juli 2009)

Auch wenn der letzte eintrag etwas her ist, 

ich habe mich entschlossen einen deviant in grÃ¶Ãe m zu bestellen. ( nachdem meine oberlippe nach einem sturz mit 8 stichen genÃ¤ht werden muÃte finde ich es nicht mehr Ã¼bertrieben.

jetzt aber mal zu meiner fragee wo bekomme ich den helm am gÃ¼nstigsten? regulÃ¤rer preis aktuell 139â¬  einige haben den helm wohl in england bei freeborn bestellt. welche erfahrungen habt ihr damit gemacht?
Ã¼ber einen tipp wÃ¤re ich dankbar.

cu


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jatschek (5. Juli 2009)

Bumble schrieb:


> *Kann mal jemand seinen Deviant Carbon Größe M auf die Waage legen ?
> 
> Würd mich schon interessieren was der tatsächlich wiegt.
> 
> ...





Ist schon ewig her, aber der Vollständigkeit halber.

Dieser Deviant Carbon wiegt 930g. 





Nicht unbedingt das gelbe vom Ei bzw. wurde da von Specialized wohl wieder etwas geflunkert oder die haben das Polster weggelassen.


----------



## Condor (5. Juli 2009)

Also ich kann nur jeden abraten diesen Helm zu kaufen.
Hatte den 2 Saisons im Einsatz und kann sagen, dass er Mist ist.
Die Belüftung ist gut, aber das ist schon alles.
Der Kinnbügel ist viel zu lang. Beim Sturz lößt sich hinten der Verstellmechanismus beim ersten Bodenkontakt und der Helm sitzt dann quasi lose auf dem Kopf.
Ziemlich uncool, wenn man gerade dabei ist ne Ladung Steine+Erde zu fressen.
Auch kann der Helm in dieser Situation hochrutschen. So hab ich paar abgesägte Balken eines Northshore gegen das Kinn bekommen.... da hätte ich genauso gut mit Halbschale fahren können.

Leute, kauft Euch eine Halbschale für Touren und einen richtigen Fullfacehelm für Downhill. Aber so ein "Alleskönner" kann im Endeffekt nichts wirklich und ist ein ziemlich fauler Kompromiss.


----------



## eesti (5. Juli 2009)

Hochrutschen kann jeder Helm wenn der Kinnriemen nicht straff angezogen ist das ist kein Problem vom Deviant allein. Mit dem Verstellmechanismus am Hinterkopf hat das nicht's zu tun, das ist die Sache des Kinnriemens das der Helm auf dem Kopf bleibt.

Der Kinnbügel ist so lang das man noch Luft bekommt. Die Kinnpolster sollten straffsitzen das der Bügel nicht gegen das Kinn drückt beim Sturz, aber das ist auch bei jedem Helm so.

Ich hab den Deviant und den THE One und gerade im Sommer ist der Deviant viel angenehmer, und für Fr-Touren ist er aufjedenfall besser und sicherer als ne Halbschale.


----------



## Mr_Ransom (5. Juli 2009)

eesti schrieb:


> Hochrutschen kann jeder Helm wenn der Kinnriemen nicht straff angezogen ist das ist kein Problem vom Deviant allein. Mit dem Verstellmechanismus am Hinterkopf hat das nicht's zu tun, das ist die Sache des Kinnriemens das der Helm auf dem Kopf bleibt.
> 
> Der Kinnbügel ist so lang das man noch Luft bekommt. Die Kinnpolster sollten straffsitzen das der Bügel nicht gegen das Kinn drückt beim Sturz, aber das ist auch bei jedem Helm so.
> 
> Ich hab den Deviant und den THE One und gerade im Sommer ist der Deviant viel angenehmer, und für Fr-Touren ist er aufjedenfall besser und sicherer als ne Halbschale.



Hi,

habe heute eine 1000hm Freeride tour gemacht.
Ich habe mir den Deviant vor 2 Jahren gekauft, weil ich mit CC-Helm einen Jochbeinbruch hatte, da ich meinen Kopf zum Arbeiten benötige habe ich mir den fullface helm gekauft. Bin im Grunde genommen zufrieden, super Lüftung, sitzt gut, das öffnen hinten kann ich nicht beurteilen

Heute war allerdings der Deviant defekt, da es kein inmold ist, wurde der Styropor inlay mit der Aussenschale verklebt, diese Klebestelle hat sich gelöst, sodass alles rumwackelt.
Mal sehen wie hibike mit dieser Reklamation umgeht


Gruss


----------



## Condor (5. Juli 2009)

eesti schrieb:


> Hochrutschen kann jeder Helm wenn der Kinnriemen nicht straff angezogen ist das ist kein Problem vom Deviant allein. Mit dem Verstellmechanismus am Hinterkopf hat das nicht's zu tun, das ist die Sache des Kinnriemens das der Helm auf dem Kopf bleibt.
> 
> Der Kinnbügel ist so lang das man noch Luft bekommt. Die Kinnpolster sollten straffsitzen das der Bügel nicht gegen das Kinn drückt beim Sturz, aber das ist auch bei jedem Helm so.
> 
> Ich hab den Deviant und den THE One und gerade im Sommer ist der Deviant viel angenehmer, und für Fr-Touren ist er aufjedenfall besser und sicherer als ne Halbschale.


Wie man einen Helm anzieht weiß ich schon... 
Ein richtiger Helm sitzt hinten dank der nicht vorhandenen Verstellung aber gut/"formschlüssig" am Kopf. Beim Deviant ist dies nur durch die beiden Verstellbügel geleistet. Und diese sind eben in meinem Fall paar mal beim Sturz (eigentlich jedesmal, wenn ich gestürzt bin) aufgesprungen (die Rasterung hat nicht gehalten) und somit war der Helm recht lose. Das ging eben soweit, dass ich mir trotz des Kinnbügels und ordnungsgemäß angezogenen Kinnriemen das Kinn blutig schlagen konnte.

Fahr jetzt den THE One und bin äußerst zufrieden. 
Der ist selbst bei einem heftigen Sturz direkt auf dem Kopf bei harten Boden und ordentlich Geschwindigkeit am richtigen Platz geblieben.
Für Touren fahr ich wieder meine alte CC-Schale.

Wenn jemand als Dritthelm für heftigere Touren meint einen Fullface zu benötigen, dann ist der Deviant vllt. etwas.
Aber zum Downhillfahren würde ich diese Schüssel nicht mehr aufziehen.

P.S.: meine Schaumstoffschale hat sich auch vom Rest des Helmes nach einiger Zeit gelöst...


----------



## eesti (6. Juli 2009)

Ok muss dir recht geben für'n Bikepark oder Downhillwettkämpfe ist der Deviant nur bedingt geeignet. Da würde ich auch einen anderen FF-Helm nehmen, für solche Einsätze ist aber auch die Belüftung eher zweitrangig. 

Aber für FR-Touren ist er ideal weil du eben einen FF hast mit fast der gleichen Belüftung wie ein CC-Helm. Und sicherer als ein CC-Helm ist er aufjedenfall. Ich würde auch auf FR-Touren/Singletrail nicht auf ein FF verzichten.


----------



## Conner (9. Juli 2009)

Ich kann auch nur vom Deviant abraten und zwar hauptsächlich wegen der megabeschissenen Verarbeitungsqualität. Nach kurzer Zeit haben sich die vorderen Polsterbefestigungspunkte gelöst, das nicht vorhandene Imolding merkt man auch nach kurzer Zeit: Das Ding wackelt und macht extrem nervende Geräusche. Der Kinnbügel ist zu lang, desweiteren löst sich die hintere Befestigung. 

Der einzige Pluspunkt ist das Gewicht, aber ich ja nehme zuhause auch kein Plastikbesteck, sondern Edelstahl.


----------



## matziie (15. Juli 2009)

Welchen Helm schlagt ihr denn vor für'n leichten Parkeinsatz?


----------



## Mr_Ransom (15. Juli 2009)

Mr_Ransom schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> habe heute eine 1000hm Freeride tour gemacht.
> Ich habe mir den Deviant vor 2 Jahren gekauft, weil ich mit CC-Helm einen Jochbeinbruch hatte, da ich meinen Kopf zum Arbeiten benötige habe ich mir den fullface helm gekauft. Bin im Grunde genommen zufrieden, super Lüftung, sitzt gut, das öffnen hinten kann ich nicht beurteilen
> ...



Hi,
ich habe nach 1 Woche Versand als Garantiefall an Hibike bereits einen neuen Helm da 2008er Modell, alter war 2007.

Super Service, Lob an Hibike
ich finde den Speci nicht so schlecht, muss man nur ordentlich einstellen und zumachen
Gruss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DrMainhattan (21. Juli 2009)

Rate auch DRINGEND von dem Helm ab. 

Gründe nach weniger als einem halben Jahr Einsatz:

1. Hinterer Ring zum Fixieren des Helms am Hinterkopf: rutsch ständig hoch beim Aufziehen, dadurch ist die eine Seite derart überstrapaziert worden, dass das Plastik gerissen ist

2. Frontschirm: nach Sturz und paar Mal entlangschreddern an Wänden im auf den Rucksack geschnallten Zustand platzt die Farbe (Lack würd ich's nicht nennen) ab und es kommt die weisse (!) Farbe des Plastiks zum Vorschein (warum man hier kein schwarzes Plastik verwendet hat ist mir schleierhaft!)

3. Doppel-D Verschluss blöd zu lösen, manchmal dauert es ewig um den Helm loszubekommen

4. Vorgestern ist mir noch beim Versuch ein Padding rauszumachen der Gegenpunkt des Kletts im Helm abgegangen. Dürfte eigentlich nicht sein...

Summasumarum: Für das Geld Schrott! Ein Troy Lee muss her...!


----------



## dkohli96 (19. Juli 2010)

Ich weiss der thread ist extrem alt aber ich überlege im moment einen deviant 2010 zu bestehlen, da gibt es nur ein Problem ich hab nur zwei bilder gefunden nähmlich: http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/455653 wo der Kinnschutz anders als beim alten ist und noch dieses foto: http://shop.fahrradnet24.de/product_info.php/cPath/29_61/products_id/4895 allerdings ist bei dem noch der alte Kinnschutz dran was soll ich jetzt davon halten ?


----------



## HypnoKröte (19. Juli 2010)

Hat irgendwer den Deviant 2 Carbon ? Also das High end Modell ?


----------



## Danceflohr (3. September 2010)

Mein alter Deviant Helm ist jetzt bei Ebay, mit viel Zubehör!! 

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=190437305351&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT

Oder sucht nach Deviant , Verkäufer flohrmarkt!

NUR NOCH BIS HEUTE ABEND! Bislang nur 10,50 Euro!


----------



## tane (10. September 2010)

wer von euch hat den deviant (vorzugsweise den neuen 2010er) schon auf einer ernsthaften, schwierigen steigung BERGAUF benutzt? geht das oder verreckt man da vor hitze???
hab ihn unlängst im shop probiert - also die wangenpolster haben nach hitzetod ausgschaut.
heute ist mein cratoni ramp gekommen, ich glaub den schick ich zurück: der kinnbügel muss mühsam mit schrauben ab- & anmontiert werden...


----------



## -Wally- (14. September 2010)

tane schrieb:


> wer von euch hat den deviant (vorzugsweise den neuen 2010er) schon auf einer ernsthaften, schwierigen steigung BERGAUF benutzt? geht das oder verreckt man da vor hitze???
> hab ihn unlängst im shop probiert - also die wangenpolster haben nach hitzetod ausgschaut.
> heute ist mein cratoni ramp gekommen, ich glaub den schick ich zurück: der kinnbügel muss mühsam mit schrauben ab- & anmontiert werden...



Hi,

also mit dem alten Deviant, (2008er Modell) habe ich einiges ausprobiert und das war eigentlich ein sau bequemer Helm, der mir gut passte und den ich einmal aufgesetzt auf nicht mehr so schnell abgesetzt hatte, selbst in den Momenten beim hochschieben oder hochfahren oder im Lift, wo andere ihren Helm am Lenker baumeln haben, hab ich den einfach auf gelassen...an sich trägt der sich wie ein normaler CC Helm. Gefühle eines Wärmestaus kamen da nie auf.
Jetzt habe ich das 2010er Modell hier...damit habe ich aber leider noch keine Langzeiterfahrungen...ich sehe aber keinen Grund, warum der sich nicht ebenso tragen sollte, dazu sind die Polster noch angenehmer auf der Haut zu tragen, wobei auch die alten nicht unangenehm waren.

Im Bereich zwischen Hinterkopf und Nacken ist der 2010er natürlich etwas anders konstruiert, nun mit einer Nackenrolle, wie ein typischer Motorradhelm, dadurch ist der Helm dort nicht ganz so luftig wie das alte Modell...da könnte es dann eventuell was wärmer werden, aber ich glaube nicht, dass sich das wirklich negativ bemerkbar machen wird.

gruß,
-Wally-


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## machero (14. September 2010)

Danceflohr schrieb:


> Mein alter Deviant Helm ist jetzt bei Ebay, mit viel Zubehör!!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=190437305351&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT
> 
> ...




wow 30,- euro 
da hab ich ja für meinen alten CASCO Viper MX noch mehr gekriegt


----------



## Pedalphil (27. Oktober 2010)

Ist der neue Deviant II besser oder schlechter als der alte?

Sind die Kinderkrankheiten wie Lackabplatzer und sich lösendes Styropor gelöst oder sind die weiterhin vorhanden?


----------



## Danceflohr (28. Oktober 2010)

machero schrieb:


> wow 30,- euro
> da hab ich ja für meinen alten CASCO Viper MX noch mehr gekriegt




ja krass! ich weiss :-/ Ich hoffe der Käufer weiss es zu schätzen!

@pedalphil: ich finde den neuen wesentlich besser! Hab mich nun schon zwei Mal richtig aufs Maul gelegt und er hats überlebt. 
Sitz besser, hat im Nacken nicht dieses komische Einstellteil, Schaumstoff ist viel besser und die Belüftung immer noch mega geil!


----------



## Stefffn (8. November 2010)

Hat sonnst noch irgendjemand Erfahrungen mit dem Deviant II gemacht?
Ist die Verarbeitung (Lack, schlecht verklebte Polster, ablösendes Styroporinlay - Aussenschale) verbessert worden? 

Danke für Antworten

Gruß Steffen


----------



## freeride-jon (27. April 2012)

Falls der Thread noch lebt 

Weiß jemand von Euch ob (wo) es für den aktuellen Specialized Deviant II Innenpolster zum Austauschen gibt?
So dass man den Helm in der Breite etwas anpassen kann.
Schonmal danke


----------

